# Does this statement prove what the acceptable year periods for each generation are?



## thablueprint786

I was curious to know what sort of generation I belonged with since I was born in LATE 1994 and thats classified in a confusing cutoff period, and then I saw that someone posted this and it was just what I was looking for. however I wanna know if other people agree also just to pretty much Confirm this. and please note that this is only about what generations my date of birth belongs in, not whether im a "90s kid" or not:


_That's why I made this post, to let these people know that just because your childhood was in the 90's, doesn't mean you are the 90's generation.

Your generation is your High School years. HIGH SCHOOL YEARS are your generation. Your generation is from age 14-18.

Classes of 1990-1993 = born 1971-1975 = Hybrid 80's 90's Generation.

Classes of 1994-1999 = born 1975-1981 = True 90's Generation.

Classes of 2000-2003 = born 1981-1985 = Hybrid 90's 00's Generation.

Classes of 2004-2009 = born 1985-1991 = True 00's Generation.

Classes of 2010-2013 = born 1991-1995 = Hybrid 00's 10's Generation.

Classes of 2014-2019 = born 1995-2001 = True 10's Generation._


----------



## ZeldaFan20

thablueprint786 said:


> I was curious to know what sort of generation I belonged with since I was born in LATE 1994 and thats classified in a confusing cutoff period, and then I saw that someone posted this and it was just what I was looking for. however I wanna know if other people agree also just to pretty much Confirm this. and please note that this is only about what generations my date of birth belongs in, not whether im a "90s kid" or not:
> 
> 
> _That's why I made this post, to let these people know that just because your childhood was in the 90's, doesn't mean you are the 90's generation.
> 
> Your generation is your High School years. HIGH SCHOOL YEARS are your generation. Your generation is from age 14-18.
> 
> Classes of 1990-1993 = born 1971-1975 = Hybrid 80's 90's Generation.
> 
> Classes of 1994-1999 = born 1975-1981 = True 90's Generation.
> 
> Classes of 2000-2003 = born 1981-1985 = Hybrid 90's 00's Generation.
> 
> Classes of 2004-2009 = born 1985-1991 = True 00's Generation.
> 
> Classes of 2010-2013 = born 1991-1995 = Hybrid 00's 10's Generation.
> 
> Classes of 2014-2019 = born 1995-2001 = True 10's Generation._


Well its an interesting way of breaking it up but IMO its too broad. I would personally divide it like this:
(I'll put a star, *, for the generation that best represents the certain era)

1971-1972: Main Late 80's Teens, Had a early 90's hangover*

1973-1974: Main Late 80's/Early 90's Teen Generation

1975-1976: Main Early 90's teens, had a late 80's head start*

1977-1978: Early-Mid 90's Teen Generation

1979-1980: Mid-Late 90's Teen Generation

1981-1982: Main Late 90's teens, early 00's hangover*

1983-1984: Main Late 90's/Early 00's Teen Generation

1985-1986: Main Early 00's Teens, had a late 90's head start*

1987-1988: Early-Mid 00's Teen Generation

1989-1990: Mid-Late 00's Teen Generation

1991-1992: Main Late 00's Teens, had a early 10's hangover*

1993-1994: Main Late 00's/Early 10's Teen Generation

1995-1996: Main Early 10's Teens, with a late 00's head start*

1997-1998: Early-Mid 10's Teen Generation

1999-2000: Mid-Late 10's Teen Generation

2001-2002: Main Late 00's teens, will have a early 20's hangover*


----------



## oreocheesecake

Well, if I lived in the US, I would have been part of the graduating class of 2013, and I was born in August 1995.


----------



## caffeinekid

I like this thread! Just the other day I was trying to explain to someone why Gen Y and Millennials should not be in the same category. IMHO, there are cultural disconnects that occur in roughly 4yr cycles. Sure, a true generation is what- 20years? But in terms of generational kinship, which is often the most practical application of generational conversations that I have encountered over time, there can be a large difference in a short amount of time. So called "pop" musical tastes are a prime example of this. And so are video games, influential literature, movies, etc.. I am a Gen X and I remember being 16yrs old back in 1984 and wondering WTH was the deal with the little pricks my younger sibling would hang with. They would be the ones ultimately raised by home Nintendo while we early X'ers came up with arcade boxes at bowling alleys and restaurants. And that was well before Sega or Sony even entered the picture, let alone Microsoft- three more generational divides. Gen X is often attributed to grunge, which completely ignores the synthpop that I attribute to "my generation." I don't relate to grunge and never really did. That (again) was more of the Nintendo generation, or as the poll puts it "hybrid 80's/90's generation." I vote "yes."


----------



## shameless

thablueprint786 said:


> I was curious to know what sort of generation I belonged with since I was born in LATE 1994 and thats classified in a confusing cutoff period, and then I saw that someone posted this and it was just what I was looking for. however I wanna know if other people agree also just to pretty much Confirm this. and please note that this is only about what generations my date of birth belongs in, not whether im a "90s kid" or not:
> 
> 
> _That's why I made this post, to let these people know that just because your childhood was in the 90's, doesn't mean you are the 90's generation.
> 
> Your generation is your High School years. HIGH SCHOOL YEARS are your generation. Your generation is from age 14-18.
> 
> Classes of 1990-1993 = born 1971-1975 = Hybrid 80's 90's Generation.
> 
> Classes of 1994-1999 = born 1975-1981 = True 90's Generation.
> 
> Classes of 2000-2003 = born 1981-1985 = Hybrid 90's 00's Generation.
> 
> Classes of 2004-2009 = born 1985-1991 = True 00's Generation.
> 
> Classes of 2010-2013 = born 1991-1995 = Hybrid 00's 10's Generation.
> 
> Classes of 2014-2019 = born 1995-2001 = True 10's Generation._


Was this my post from like a year ago lol. I think it was. I am not going to hunt tho


----------



## ALongTime

Is 'class of' the year you leave school? That's a US term, I think. And is that age 16 or 18, or different?


----------



## mqg96

OcarinaFan96 said:


> Well its an interesting way of breaking it up but IMO its too broad. I would personally divide it like this:
> (I'll put a star, *, for the generation that best represents the certain era)
> 
> 1971-1972: Main Late 80's Teens, Had a early 90's hangover*
> 
> 1973-1974: Main Late 80's/Early 90's Teen Generation
> 
> 1975-1976: Main Early 90's teens, had a late 80's head start*
> 
> 1977-1978: Early-Mid 90's Teen Generation
> 
> 1979-1980: Mid-Late 90's Teen Generation
> 
> 1981-1982: Main Late 90's teens, early 00's hangover*
> 
> 1983-1984: Main Late 90's/Early 00's Teen Generation
> 
> 1985-1986: Main Early 00's Teens, had a late 90's head start*
> 
> 1987-1988: Early-Mid 00's Teen Generation
> 
> 1989-1990: Mid-Late 00's Teen Generation
> 
> 1991-1992: Main Late 00's Teens, had a early 10's hangover*
> 
> 1993-1994: Main Late 00's/Early 10's Teen Generation
> 
> 1995-1996: Main Early 10's Teens, with a late 00's head start*
> 
> 1997-1998: Early-Mid 10's Teen Generation
> 
> 1999-2000: Mid-Late 10's Teen Generation
> 
> 2001-2002: Main Late 00's teens, will have a early 20's hangover*


Yeah, I think yours is more accurate, and yeah this is why I always feel like those folks born in late 1991-mid 1992 (Class of 2010) and those folks born in late 1995-mid 1996 (Class of 2014) are extremely borderline when it comes to cutoff dates and generations. 

Those folks born in late 1991-mid 1992 are barely late 90's kids but are leaning a tiny bit more towards the early 2000's, but really feel like late 90's/early 2000's hybrids kids. Even though Kindergarten thru the 1st half of 2nd grade was in the late 90's but the 2nd half of 2nd grade onto the rest of elementary school were spent in the early 2000's, so they came up so short.

Those folks born late 1995-mid 1996 are barely early 2000's kids but are leaning a tiny bit more towards the mid 2000's, but really feel like early 2000's/mid 2000's hybrid kids. Even though Kindergarten thru the 1st half of 2nd grade was in the early 2000's but the 2nd half of 2nd grade onto the rest of elementary school was in the mid 2000's, so we came up so short.

Then for those folks born in late 1991-mid 1992, most of their high school years were spent in the late 2000's but finished in 2010. While those folks born in late 1995-mid 1996 spent most of their high school years in the early 2010's but finished in 2014. So we're all overlapped. 

I've noticed this because you'll have a lot of people who'll say that late 1990-mid 1991 are really the last 90's kids because they were the last being in elementary school for the majority of the 90's. Being in Kindergarten thru the 1st half of 3rd grade in the late 90's and finishing the 2nd half of 3rd grade thru 5th grade in the early 2000's. Plus the last to graduate in the 2000's decade, them being Class of 2009. 

Then some people will say late 1994-mid 1995 are the last early 2000's kids, because they were the last to have the majority of the millennial era or early 2000's in their childhood. They spent their Kindergarten thru the 1st half of 3rd grade in the early 2000's and finished the 2nd half of 3rd grade thru 5th grade in the mid-2000's. Also, the last to graduate high school in the early 2010's, them being Class of 2013.

The feeling of having that borderline barely making it feeling. Teeth of the skin. I guess late 1991-mid 1992 (Class of 2010) and late 1995-mid 1996 (Class of 2014) are right on the cusp or borderline. Damn it sucks but at the same time it all comes down to people's preferences and the influence they had growing up.


----------



## Thalassa

I think it's really stupid and short sighted to name a generation after their teen years. Your teen years are important to you, but have very little impact on the world. Generation is generally defined by what people do as adults, extending from young adulthood through the power of middle age. 

So no, sorry, I don't think so.


----------



## Thalassa

By the way I wasn't trying to personally insult anyone here, I'm just completely opposed to the idea. People tend to identify with people 10-20 year span, I saw a girl on the bus the other night who reminded me of me in my early twenties, it was so similar it was annoying. ...and she could have easily also been Janie from American Beauty or Juno...dark hair, hipster glasses, very articulate and obviously educated but oh so worldly in her casual usage of strong language, I can't even properly convey it, but my point is that not much has changed, apparently. Not that fast. Not in four years.

Further more, who is more 90s, me or Kurt Cobain? I would argue Kurt Cobain, obviously. People in their twenties and thirties, sometimes forties, create most of the popular culture. ..not teenagers. The expression of my generation I feel strongly was in the 21st century. Teens dressing like hipsters are emulating older people closer to my age. 

I mean the Baby Boomers were at least in college or older when they were given credit for Woodstock and the summer of love....the early 60s. ..civil rights. ..all of that was thanks to middle aged Silent Generation, not high school Boomers.

Same with now. Who's really in control? Who are the professors cranking out overly liberal racially aware students? Gen X, and some younger Boomers. Our president is X.

Gen Z frankly doesn't matter as much yet.


----------



## Tezcatlipoca

No, you're not taking into account chinese new year zodiac signs, the western zodiac, how classes are cut off based on month of birth, the effect of penguins migrating with coconuts, etc


----------



## Wtpmjgda

thablueprint786 said:


> I was curious to know what sort of generation I belonged with since I was born in LATE 1994 and thats classified in a confusing cutoff period, and then I saw that someone posted this and it was just what I was looking for. however I wanna know if other people agree also just to pretty much Confirm this. and please note that this is only about what generations my date of birth belongs in, not whether im a "90s kid" or not:
> 
> 
> _That's why I made this post, to let these people know that just because your childhood was in the 90's, doesn't mean you are the 90's generation.
> 
> Your generation is your High School years. HIGH SCHOOL YEARS are your generation. Your generation is from age 14-18.
> 
> Classes of 1990-1993 = born 1971-1975 = Hybrid 80's 90's Generation.
> 
> Classes of 1994-1999 = born 1975-1981 = True 90's Generation.
> 
> Classes of 2000-2003 = born 1981-1985 = Hybrid 90's 00's Generation.
> 
> Classes of 2004-2009 = born 1985-1991 = True 00's Generation.
> 
> Classes of 2010-2013 = born 1991-1995 = Hybrid 00's 10's Generation.
> 
> Classes of 2014-2019 = born 1995-2001 = True 10's Generation._


I agree with you. we are same ages but the difference is Im from a different country. but our youth fashion trends, technological use, etc are same as people in western hemisphere. 
if someone born in 90s, he/she doesn't belongs to the 90s generation. 90s belongs to people born in 70s & 80s.
In general, we are in to a culture when we turn 11 years old. so that's the time when we enter to the world of youth and we out from culture when we graduate college. so our best time is from age 11-22 and the core is 16-18, so age 11-22 is your generation. so the current generation of youth is born from 1993-2004. if we are out from this circle we enter in to our productive ages (mid 20s onwards) and become professionals. IMO, a generation should not span beyond 10-12 years because technological progress and culture of each decade is different. *This are just my observations. don't take it too seriously*


----------



## NewYorkEagle

Well, I think this chart seems legit with the birth and graduation years.


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr

A Gen Z person won the Nobel Peace Prize! Malala Yousafzai was born in 1997. She has been a strong advocate for education for girls in countries where girls have little value. She is the youngest-ever Nobel Peace Prize winner!
President Obama is a baby boomer (1946-1964). He was born on August 4th, 1961.
Most of us baby boomers here on this forum were children in the 1960s, so we really can't take credit for the summer of love (1967) or Woodstock (1969). I think that the older baby boomers have more in common with the younger silent generation than with the younger baby boomers. Those two groups bore the brunt of Vietnam, and they suffered the most losses. A friend who is about 9 years older than I am said that everyone her age can name the boys in their class who never came home.
I am so very grateful that the draft ended before the boys my age finished high school.
As for who is in control... I don't have a clue.... the cynical part of me says it is the corporations and those with loads of money now that the U.S. Supreme Court ruled that "money is speech."
Just yuck to that.



Thalassa said:


> By the way I wasn't trying to personally insult anyone here, I'm just completely opposed to the idea. People tend to identify with people 10-20 year span, I saw a girl on the bus the other night who reminded me of me in my early twenties, it was so similar it was annoying. ...and she could have easily also been Janie from American Beauty or Juno...dark hair, hipster glasses, very articulate and obviously educated but oh so worldly in her casual usage of strong language, I can't even properly convey it, but my point is that not much has changed, apparently. Not that fast. Not in four years.
> 
> Further more, who is more 90s, me or Kurt Cobain? I would argue Kurt Cobain, obviously. People in their twenties and thirties, sometimes forties, create most of the popular culture. ..not teenagers. The expression of my generation I feel strongly was in the 21st century. Teens dressing like hipsters are emulating older people closer to my age.
> 
> I mean the Baby Boomers were at least in college or older when they were given credit for Woodstock and the summer of love....the early 60s. ..civil rights. ..all of that was thanks to middle aged Silent Generation, not high school Boomers.
> 
> Same with now. Who's really in control? Who are the professors cranking out overly liberal racially aware students? Gen X, and some younger Boomers. Our president is X.
> 
> Gen Z frankly doesn't matter as much yet.


----------

